# high oil pressure code



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Today i did a small smoke roll leaving my inlaws house and the goat threw a high oil pressure code. It didnt trigger the check engine light to stay on just flashed once on the display and i checked it on the diablo to see what it was. Just wondering if it was a fluke thing or there might be more to it? wondering if maybe it happened to somebody else?


----------

